

Pebble steals your email address from an unsubscribed form - hanifbbz
http://user.wordpress.com/2013/11/24/pebble-steals-your-email-address-from-an-unsubscribed-form/

======
k0
Yeah, and many other companies. See:
[http://customer.io/](http://customer.io/) (funny how that is included in the
poster's screenshot).

Most TOS state something to the effect of any data the visitor enters, types,
or submits is fair game.

I don't think there is anything wrong with this approach and will likely use
this type of solution to aid in conversions on my sites. With 40+ percent of
users exiting half-way through a form I think this is good business. So long
as the initial email includes an unsubscribe.

------
hanifbbz
It's an interesting post. Each country has special rules about how the user's
email address is used. In Netherlands for example you can't use a shopper's
email address to send them advertisements and offers unless they explicitly
approve so.

------
tehwebguy
Yeah this is a little weird.

But the weirdest part to me is that the author went to their website to buy
one but wasn't expecting to have to enter his credit card info.

------
hanifbbz
yeah if there was a checkbox right under the email field that said "remind me"
or something like that, it would be OK. It's kinda scary that a few keystrokes
are aggressively saved for advertisement purpose.

